# Setup question



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm almost ready to get started with the co2 injection in my tank. I'm just waiting for a couple parts to come in. I have a question now. I'm going to use a co2 reactor as well as a uv sterilizer. Should I run the water through the sterilizer or the reactor first? OR... Should I have 2 separate powerheads? What are you guys doing?

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Run them seperate or the sterilizer first, then the reactor. You don't want to pump CO2 through your sterilizer.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks Simpte! Right on time!


----------

